# Hungry?! Why wait..



## tdOtjunior (May 4, 2012)

What do you feed your fish?! Where do you purchase the majority of your fish foods.

I currently feed mine Hikari gold and also New life spectrum for cichlids. I need variety!


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know that you "need" variety from what you've already been feeding, but if you're the experimental type, I suggest trying out the new Repashy gel foods.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

I believe that variety is the best way to go. maybe some spirulina flake, brine shrimp flake, or frozen brine, bloodworms, mysis shrimp are also good choices. Gel diets seem to be the hot ticket this year. they have been around but not on a commercial basis. Repashy is having great results for me with my fry. my breeders like it but i have to shred it so one male does not guard the cube or fight with others.

for pellets you are pretty much covered, you could also try live food if you got time and an extra fridge handy.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Variety is key when keeping fish, helps them not get stuck in a rut and go crazy while being traped in a glass box  I feed my CA/SA cichlids something differnt everyday of the week (crickets,flake,fry,worms,pellet,peas.....) keeps them happy and their color looking great. I try and very my Malawi cichlids diet but there isnt much you can very but i will feed (flake,pellet,zucchini,and algae wafers)


----------

